

How Answers.com manage millions of images - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_answers_com_manage_millions_of_images

======
nadavs
This case study describes how Answers.com manage their millions of images.
From handling an incredible volume of image uploads in a fast and secure way,
to storing the images and applying all sorts of graphic modifications before
delivering them to the end-users in the most optimal and quick way.

